
Xkcd - I'm An Idiot (or the KISS principle) - Anon84
http://xkcd.com/530/
======
furyg3
Talking mac mini in real life, streamed to the internet:
<http://coworkthailand.com/say/>

unfortunately 4chan already picked it up.

